# opener for us outside of the lake zone



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

A warm beautiful day. Spent a few hours with a life-long buddy. He had to get back to work!
We shared some good shots (unusual for us....well, him  ) We try not to shoot hens, but took what presented itself. Neither of us get out that much anymore. Also, maiden voyage for my sled...it's a keeper, buddy wants one now!
2 mallards, 1 BWT, 1GWT for me.
1 Mallard, 1 BWT, 2GWT for my Buddy.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

That's the part of hunting waterfowl I like the most. Sitting in the blind sipping coffee sharing stories and laughing. This morning did not disappoint. My youngest and I shot our limit of woodies. Memories in the books!


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Nice work guys! Mr ducks, absolutely beautiful property. 

A buddy and I found a gem of public land, that we thought not many else knew of. Well we were wrong. It was PACKED on Saturday morning. So, we went to a private parcel I have permission on, thinking it wouldn't do well. (Not many birds seem to want in there).

Well, the fog helped! Smacked my limit of mallards, and my buddy would have too. Unfortunately, he seemed to be shooting blanks yesterday, because all of his shots got away untouched! Great opener, after what seemed would be uneventful.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I miss waterfowl hunting! Unfortunately my shooting day's are over,thanks to an ungratelul employer,and same for the state of OBWC.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like a beautiful property! 

We hunted a public place. Too many hunters there! One group every hundred yards! Had a good spot and got 10 shots, but mostly misses! Hit one wood duck early. It splashed down and I shot at it again on the water. Still early in the morning. It disappeared and we never found it. My buddy got 2.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Didn't make it out till Sunday morning, but had a great sunrise and was able to take my limit of wood ducks.


----------

